# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.10 8f5cdff (09/26/2019) - United States, FSD, & Advanced Download



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

v10 roll out!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-v10-full-release-notes-smart-summon-spotify


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688
Non-FSD expected to roll out in about a week.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Exciting!! 
I am guessing 2019.36 will be next week to coincide with non fsd updates. Typically the software updates are 4 weeks old when released. I.e next week will be the 40th week of year and we will probably get version .36.


----------



## thebeen (Jul 14, 2019)

wooo! I've noticed the updates get rolled out to my hw3 fsd tesla late, but hopefully this one comes quick!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, saw the tweet and went to check my Tesla app. Showing last connection Sep 21st. Are the servers down or could my 3’s network be down because it’s downloading the update?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Hmm, saw the tweet and went to check my Tesla app. Showing last connection Sep 21st. Are the servers down or could my 3's network be down because it's downloading the update?


Mine is working just fine


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Just double checked the car... Nothing here yet.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Nothing yet here as well and very little downloaded.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

It's only made it to one car on TeslaFi and maybe two cars on Stats. VERY slow roll out considering the post from Elon and social media teams.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

NEO said:


> Mine is working just fine


Deleted and reinstalled the app. It's all good now. Good thing I carry the card on me. Phone wouldn't unlock the car at all.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

*LOTS* of news today with mobile app updates, new functions magically appearing for beta users, and then the surprise public rollout.
So many great things large and small that we have been waiting for!

Also, I recorded this public service announcement, as I lost a ton of power with a non-sleeping car this summer because of it: Turn off your standby settings unless you really want it:






Mods or @airj1012 can we get the poll added to the thread?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

JWardell said:


> *LOTS* of news today with mobile app updates, new functions magically appearing for beta users, and then the surprise public rollout.
> So many great things large and small that we have been waiting for!
> 
> Also, I recorded this public service announcement, as I lost a ton of power with a non-sleeping car this summer because of it: Turn off your standby settings unless you really want it:
> ...


Thanks! Now if somebody would actually turn on the wide release switch ...


----------



## jolin652 (Sep 26, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> It's only made it to one car on TeslaFi and maybe two cars on Stats. VERY slow roll out considering the post from Elon and social media teams.


Slowest rollout I've seen too but maybe it's because they want to get the FSD classification (yay) right before they push the big red button. Patience will be rewarded, of course.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

jolin652 said:


> Slowest rollout I've seen too but maybe it's because they want to get the FSD classification (yay) right before they push the big red button. Patience will be rewarded, of course.


I wouldn't call it slow...it JUST started a few hours ago! Usually there is a dozen the first day, 50 the next, and the third day in the hundreds.
Plus they usually are more likely to push in the overnight hours.
Patience!


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Wouldn't the Standby feature be exactly the same power drain as the Sentry mode ? If you keep Sentry mode auto activate on then I would think this feature should not consume any additional power ????


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MacInfoSys said:


> Wouldn't the Standby feature be exactly the same power drain as the Sentry mode ? If you keep Sentry mode auto activate on then I would think this feature should not consume any additional power ????


That's correct. But I think it will already be warmed up if Sentry is running.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’m curious of that drain has gotten better since the summer. I always hate when I disable something because it ain’t quite right, but the devs finally fix it but I’ve gotten used to not having it and don’t ever notice.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

slacker775 said:


> I'm curious of that drain has gotten better since the summer. I always hate when I disable something because it ain't quite right, but the devs finally fix it but I've gotten used to not having it and don't ever notice.


I've read that Sentry does burn a bit less power now, but it is still a few kWh/day and dollars out of your wallet.


----------



## MrTofuDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

I have Tesla Mobile Service coming out 8:30am tomorrow morning to replace my passenger headlight because of the led accent light issue. I'm hoping that the firmware update that they usually push at service repairs gets me v10!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

MrTofuDragon said:


> I have Tesla Mobile Service coming out 8:30am tomorrow morning to replace my passenger headlight because of the led accent light issue. I'm hoping that the firmware update that they usually push at service repairs gets me v10!


Well, you can hope.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I appear to be car #2...

I hope the flood gates are opening for everyone!


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

chaunceyg1 said:


> I appear to be car #2...
> 
> I hope the flood gates are opening for everyone!


Happening here in Louisville.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MrTofuDragon said:


> I have Tesla Mobile Service coming out 8:30am tomorrow morning to replace my passenger headlight because of the led accent light issue. I'm hoping that the firmware update that they usually push at service repairs gets me v10!


Make sure you check your blinkers in the same light they change out before they leave. They had to run a software update for me at the time (like, reposting the same at the time) to stop the turning signal from going crazy fast in the replaced light fixture. This was quite common and I've not kept up as it was some time ago so... not sure if this is still an issue. Can't hurt to test the new light after it's installed though, right?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Make sure you check your blinkers in the same light they change out before they leave. They had to run a software update for me at the time (like, reposting the same at the time) to stop the turning signal from going crazy fast in the replaced light fixture. This was quite common and I've not kept up as it was some time ago so... not sure if this is still an issue. Can't hurt to test the new light after it's installed though, right?


I searched and found the link from my post when I had this done. Unless the process has been updated, be ready for something that looks like this.


----------



## MrTofuDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I searched and found the link from my post when I had this done. Unless the process has been updated, be ready for something that looks like this.


Thanks for the heads up! I already am familiar with that thread when I was researching the issue. Will definitely check the blinker. Back when I first noticed the issue, I was kind of wondering when I should ask service to fix it and with V10 coming up, I thought maybe the timing would work out just right!

Will report back if it turns out that way!


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Didn't they say FSD owners get priority?.....I have FSD, and nothing is happening here. How do I know it has a good enough connection to WiFi?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Note that the actual release that went out tonight to some cars is a slightly different version number - 32.10.1. - it has a different thread.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

chaunceyg1 said:


> I appear to be car #2...
> 
> I hope the flood gates are opening for everyone!


Are you EAP?


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Just FYI if you're tracking this thread, we're actually being pushed 2019.32.10.1 not this version.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slotti said:


> Didn't they say FSD owners get priority?.....I have FSD, and nothing is happening here. How do I know it has a good enough connection to WiFi?


Patience, grasshopper. 

Elon just tweeted this less than a day ago. And the operative words were JUST STARTED ROLLING OUT. "rolling out" means that not all cars are going to get it at once - they're going to stagger the installs so that if they discover a bad bug, they won't have so many to roll back. And "just started", so expect to wait a few days before you see anything. That way, if you get it sooner, you'll be pleasantly surprised. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Got it this morning here in Florida!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

with the v10 going public, closing this thread down for the actual release threads to keep from having the same conversation in two places
Software Build v10.0 2019.32.10.1 0874034 (09/26/2019)

or the waiting for v10 thread
V10 Don't Have It EXTRAVAGANZA!!

or general v10 conversation, chatter, etc...
Tesla Prepping v10 for wide rollout!


----------

